# Using uber rider app to check how many drivers out there



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

Is it ok to use rider app and partners app back and forth to see other drivers locations. Does uber has any problen using both app in the same phone?
How do you see if there other driver, or how many out there near you.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I think pretty much everybody does it all the time, I know I do. I spend much more time looking at the rider app than I do the driver app. There is seldom anything to see on the driver app unless you are looking for surges. Uber lets the rider app stay on top for about 15 minutes before the driver app automatically wants to log off. If you have any other app other than the rider app on top the driver app will go offline in 3 minutes


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

I think you can have Waze or Google Maps open as well and it doesn't seem to time out.


----------



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you, I wasn't sure. Still new and doing things the way uber wants.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Mrpushpop said:


> I think you can have Waze or Google Maps open as well and it doesn't seem to time out.


That's true, after you accept a ride it never times out.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberAnn said:


> Is it ok to use rider app and partners app back and forth to see other drivers locations.


Ok with who?



> Does uber has any problen using both app in the same phone?


Both Uber apps work fine running at the same time.



> How do you see if there other driver, or how many out there near you.


The rider app.


----------



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

I was thinking if uber has a problem of using both app at the same time? Looks like the dont. Thank


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberAnn said:


> I was thinking if uber has a problem of using both app at the same time? Looks like the dont. Thank


Uber has lots of problems. Some are even how you run your business. But that's your business. Ignore Uber.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

UberAnn said:


> I was thinking if uber has a problem of using both app at the same time? Looks like the dont. Thank


It looks like you are new to uber and this forum. You will find a lot of negativity at times on this forum (myself included sometimes), but you can find some good advice too, so take it all with a grain of salt. If you read enough posts you might wonder why we don't all go screaming off into the night. If you work uber correctly you can still make some money. You just have to learn to be smart about it.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I think pretty much everybody does it all the time, I know I do. I spend much more time looking at the rider app than I do the driver app. There is seldom anything to see on the driver app unless you are looking for surges. Uber lets the rider app stay on top for about 15 minutes before the driver app automatically wants to log off. If you have any other app other than the rider app on top the driver app will go offline in 3 minutes


I believe with one of the recent app updates that the timeout time is 15 minutes no matter what app is on top. Of course, when the app is on a ride, it will not time out. It may become unresponsive, but it won't time out.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe with one of the recent app updates that the timeout time is 15 minutes no matter what app is on top. Of course, when the app is on a ride, it will not time out. It may become unresponsive, but it won't time out.


I know when I've used the internet with uber running it's been 3 minutes and uber wants to be on top again. That's with an android phone.


----------



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> It looks like you are new to uber and this forum. You will find a lot of negativity at times on this forum (myself included sometimes), but you can find some good advice too, so take it all with a grain of salt. If you read enough posts you might wonder why we don't all go screaming off into the night. If you work uber correctly you can still make some money. You just have to learn to be smart about it.


Thanks, I agree. I worked for last few weeks, PT, and made some money. Not a lot, but good enough to keep me interested.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I know when I've used the internet with uber running it's been 3 minutes and uber wants to be on top again. That's with an android phone.


The last time I tested it, the app was giving me much more than the 3 minutes it used to be capped at. I am an Android user as well.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

This depends on the version of the Drivers App you are using. I started with v3.37.1 and could NOT have both open. Now I have v3.43.2 and it seems to be okay, but it times out in 10~12 minutes. A couple of versions in between also created various issues on the iPhone, but noting too serious.


----------

